# Increase the height of base cabinets/countertop to 36"



## jstevens (Oct 21, 2009)

My cabinets are 34 inches above the finished floor (they are existing cabinets so I don't want to raise them from the bottom). It looks like they were installed on the subfloor so I lose a half inch with my finished floor. There is no countertop installed yet, but I plan on getting a silestone countertop that is 1 1/4 inches. This would make the total height 35 1/4. I need it to be 36 inches to fit my slide in stove and dishwasher. Can I put a layer of 3/4 inch plywood under the silestone to raise the height? Will it look bad? What can I do to mask the plywood once the countertop is installed.

I appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

jstevens said:


> My cabinets are 34 inches above the finished floor (they are existing cabinets so I don't want to raise them from the bottom). It looks like they were installed on the subfloor so I lose a half inch with my finished floor. There is no countertop installed yet, but I plan on getting a silestone countertop that is 1 1/4 inches. This would make the total height 35 1/4. I need it to be 36 inches to fit my slide in stove and dishwasher. Can I put a layer of 3/4 inch plywood under the silestone to raise the height? Will it look bad? What can I do to mask the plywood once the countertop is installed.
> 
> I appreciate any help. Thank you.


Usually a dishwasher fits under the countertop. You will need to raise your the top of your cabinets up at least 2½".


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

Most dishwashers require you to have 34.5" of space from the floor to the bottom of the counter top. Slide in ranges do vary. So I beleive that 3/4" will solve your problem. It will look out of place though under the top. Try to find some thin molding that can be installed over the edge of the plywood.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Seems like a waste of lots of plywood unless the support is required by the counter top. Why not use 1x2 and build a simple frame on top of the cabinets? As the poster above point out, you will need to find some thin molding that can be installed over the edge. The company that built the cabinets might sell scribe that is wide enough to work to this and it will match the cabinet very well.

Rege


----------

